# **red lipsticks and various others** (pic heavy)



## dollparts (Oct 9, 2007)

Here are some various swatches of red lipsticks and others.. plus some eyeshadows. 















*Firespot and amber lights:* 





*Flammable and canton candy paints:* 





*Beauty Marked and cloudburst e/s:*


----------

